# Carvers Stand



## johnmackay72 (2 mo ago)

Just finished making this carvers stand. Hopefully it will stand up to plenty of knocks!


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Very cool. Nice big base to clamp. Get you a carver's screw and it should work well.


----------



## johnmackay72 (2 mo ago)

Yeah got a carvers screw.


----------

